# Iraq crude oil exports hit new high at 3.73 million b/d in December



## Disir (Jan 5, 2019)

Iraq's crude oil exports jumped to a record high 3.73 million b/d in December, the oil ministry said Wednesday, bouncing back from a weather-induced slump the previous month.

Exports from Persian Gulf terminals rose to 3.63 million b/d from 3.36 million b/d in November, while loadings of Kirkuk crude transported through the Kurdistan-Turkey pipeline rose to 99,000 b/d from 9,000 b/d.

Pipeline exports from the Kirkuk fields resumed in mid-November and have been close to the agreed rate of 100,000 b/d.

Iraq has seen a sharp rise in exports from Turkey's Mediterranean port of Ceyhan since they were suspended unilaterally by the semi-autonomous Kurdistan Regional Government in June 2017.
Iraq crude oil exports hit new high at 3.73 million b/d in December | S&P Global Platts

So, now things really are picking up.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you President Trump.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 23, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Thank you President Trump.



Iraq is still in shock from our war of aggression against them and Donald 
Trump is a fucking moron for saying we have a right to their oil. Or Venezuela's for that matter....


----------

